# Lenore....not a golden



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

This is Lenore. She is my first foster that I'm picking up in Putnam, CT on Saturday afternoon. She's coming up from LA. 


*Lenore*
*Dog*

 E-mail
this pet  Printer
Friendly 
Magnify Photo  

   



*Labs4rescue*
Killingworth, CT

[email protected] ​Black Labrador Retriever 
Size: Large
Age: Adult
Gender: Female
ID: 20070485 ​*Notes:* Lenore is a sweet, adorable, black lab. She weighs about 50lbs and is about 3 years old. She has puppy like mannerisms as she truly loves her toys and keeps them with her most all the time. She also has a sweet quality about her in that she will only lay down on her blankie. Lenore is energetic but calms down very quickly when told to. She will make an excellent walking partner. She does well in her kennel. And of course she loves her treats and blankets. Please give this darling little girl a chance for a good home. *IMPORTANT INFORMATION 
We receive many questions about our adoption process from potential adopters, most of which can be answered by viewing our Adoption Process Page. To expedite the process, please follow the step-by-step instructions outlined. Please hurry as your new best friend is waiting for you!*


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Lenore is just beautiful! How wonderful you will be fostering her. She looks like a real sweetheart. I hope it goes well for all of you. Thanks for all of your efforts, how wonderful you can help!


----------

